

Show HN: Professional showcase for Students - vasil
http://getflaunt.com/

======
phalt
-For some reason it thinks I'm part of the University of Toronto. I'm in the UK!

\- It tells me to find people in order to add connections but there is no
obvious way to do that.

\- Why can't I just add one line skills? Do I really need to describe what
"responsive web design" entails?

